
Fed Weighs Abandoning Pre-Emptive Rate Moves to Curb Inflation - jules-jules
https://www.wsj.com/articles/fed-weighs-abandoning-pre-emptive-rate-moves-to-curb-inflation-11596360600
======
rogerkirkness
There is going to be inflation. Options are some now or more later.

